# Replacing the mod wheel cc in Reaper



## AndrewJL

I'm using NI's Symphony Essentials libraries which all have the "dynamics" knob assigned to the mod wheel. My midi keyboard doesn't have a mod wheel however, so I'm trying to figure out a substitute. Is there a way to get Reaper to recognize a different knob (like the volume contrrol wheel on my keyboard) as a substitute for the mod wheel?


----------



## thevisi0nary

Right click in kontakt, select “midi learn”, then move a knob on your midi keyboard. This should work.


----------



## Alfeus Aditya

AndrewJL said:


> I'm using NI's Symphony Essentials libraries which all have the "dynamics" knob assigned to the mod wheel. My midi keyboard doesn't have a mod wheel however, so I'm trying to figure out a substitute. Is there a way to get Reaper to recognize a different knob (like the volume contrrol wheel on my keyboard) as a substitute for the mod wheel?



HI, I have same problem with you. You can find JS CC Mapper and insert it before kontakt. Set the controller source (example : volume) and set the controller target to mod wheel. Now your volume fader will control CC1/mod wheel in reaper.

God bless


----------



## frank_m

thevisi0nary said:


> Right click in kontakt, select “midi learn”, then move a knob on your midi keyboard. This should work.


Hi, yes this works well, if you have a knob or fader on the GUI that you can right-click on. However, several Kontakt libraries do not have such a knob for dynamics. Right-clicking on the modwheel fader besides the virtual keyboard does not work. Can somebody recommend other possibilities in Kontakt for these cases that would not rely on a DAW but also work in standalone? E.g., can one create such a knob oneself? A very easy option would be preferable for somebody like me who has not idea of skripting for Kontakt. Thanks, Frank.


----------



## lucor

frank_m said:


> Hi, yes this works well, if you have a knob or fader on the GUI that you can right-click on. However, several Kontakt libraries do not have such a knob for dynamics. Right-clicking on the modwheel fader besides the virtual keyboard does not work. Can somebody recommend other possibilities in Kontakt for these cases that would not rely on a DAW but also work in standalone? E.g., can one create such a knob oneself? A very easy option would be preferable for somebody like me who has not idea of skripting for Kontakt. Thanks, Frank.


You could just click the little 'KSP' button on the top right of Kontakt and load in Kontakt's integrated "Transformer" multiscript (under Preset -> Factory -> Transform). Then you just add whatever CC number your keyboard puts out on the left and on the right you leave it at CC1.
Additionally, if you want to have the transformer script loaded everytime you open a new Kontakt instance, you could save the whole thing as the "Default Multi" via the little floppy drive icon at the top of Kontakt.


----------



## frank_m

lucor said:


> You could just click the little 'KSP' button on the top right of Kontakt and load in Kontakt's integrated "Transformer" multiscript (under Preset -> Factory -> Transform). Then you just add whatever CC number your keyboard puts out on the left and on the right you leave it at CC1.
> Additionally, if you want to have the transformer script loaded everytime you open a new Kontakt instance, you could save the whole thing as the "Default Multi" via the little floppy drive icon at the top of Kontakt.


Hi lucor, thanks a lot for this advice. Will try it. Frank.


----------



## AndrewJL

thevisi0nary said:


> Right click in kontakt, select “midi learn”, then move a knob on your midi keyboard. This should work.



For some reason this method hasn't been working for me! I'm not sure why.



Alfeus Aditya said:


> HI, I have same problem with you. You can find JS CC Mapper and insert it before kontakt. Set the controller source (example : volume) and set the controller target to mod wheel. Now your volume fader will control CC1/mod wheel in reaper.
> 
> God bless



Thanks for the tip. I will check that out and see if it works for me!



lucor said:


> You could just click the little 'KSP' button on the top right of Kontakt and load in Kontakt's integrated "Transformer" multiscript (under Preset -> Factory -> Transform). Then you just add whatever CC number your keyboard puts out on the left and on the right you leave it at CC1.
> Additionally, if you want to have the transformer script loaded everytime you open a new Kontakt instance, you could save the whole thing as the "Default Multi" via the little floppy drive icon at the top of Kontakt.



Awesome thank you! I will give that a try!


----------



## robgb

If you get TouchOSC, you can create an x/y controller and assign it to whatever you want and run it off your phone or tablet.


----------



## frank_m

lucor said:


> You could just click the little 'KSP' button on the top right of Kontakt and load in Kontakt's integrated "Transformer" multiscript (under Preset -> Factory -> Transform). Then you just add whatever CC number your keyboard puts out on the left and on the right you leave it at CC1.
> Additionally, if you want to have the transformer script loaded everytime you open a new Kontakt instance, you could save the whole thing as the "Default Multi" via the little floppy drive icon at the top of Kontakt.


Hi, worked in my case. Thanks again. Using this, you basically change CC numbers per Midi channel. Is there also a way to do this within a single instrument and save with that? Frank.


----------



## AndrewJL

lucor said:


> You could just click the little 'KSP' button on the top right of Kontakt and load in Kontakt's integrated "Transformer" multiscript (under Preset -> Factory -> Transform). Then you just add whatever CC number your keyboard puts out on the left and on the right you leave it at CC1.
> Additionally, if you want to have the transformer script loaded everytime you open a new Kontakt instance, you could save the whole thing as the "Default Multi" via the little floppy drive icon at the top of Kontakt.



I got it to work only to find out the master volume knob on my keyboard doesn't have midi capability! But still, I'm sure I'll find uses for it in the future.



robgb said:


> If you get TouchOSC, you can create an x/y controller and assign it to whatever you want and run it off your phone or tablet.



Hmm I just looked that up and it looks very nifty. So it turns the phone into a midi controller?


----------



## robgb

AndrewJL said:


> So it turns the phone into a midi controller?


Yep.


----------

